# Children's Halloween Song



## jimmy fish

No not familiar, but poison props has a very creepy children's nursery cd.....called children's nursery. I know I posted something in the thread above this one about his clown stuff. Don't mean to sound like a cheerleader for this guy, but seriously, his stuff is the best I have heard and I am a producer of national radio and tv audio. I am not related to Adam or don't work for poisonprops or anything lol.


----------



## kprimm

Wish i could help because i would also like to have the song. I love all the old halloween songs.


----------



## gardenpixie

Yes! I know this song, and the tune!! The lyrics go: 

"Goblins, Alley Cats, Witches on Brooms, Winds in the Trees singing scary tunes. 
These are the things that are heard and seen, In the dark of night on Halloween.

Rattling Skeletons, Spooks in White, Moaning and Groaning Through the night!
These are the things that are heard and seen, in the dark of night on Halloween" 

And there is a background chant of the trees howling saying "ooooo" with it! 

It's great fun!! 

My other favorite is: 

"Three little pumpkins sittin' on a fence, a witch came riding by! 
Hahahahaha I'll take you all, and make a pumpkin pie!"


----------



## Halloweiner

One site says the song is called "On Halloween" another calls it "Goblins and Alleycats". COuldn't find much about it though.


----------



## ethanasg48

Thanks for this beautiful sharing. I also love Halloween songs.


----------



## Savage Night

When I was in school, we sang it like this:

Ghosts and Goblins, Witches on brooms,
Wind in the trees singing scary tunes,
These are the things that are heard and seen, 
In the dark of night on Halloween!


----------



## zacharybinx

Not sure if this is it (I couldn't get it to play) give it a try...

http://www.myspace.com/littlefeetlearningcenter/music/songs/on-halloween-night-30981030

-Z
EDIT:
Just got it to play, it's fun but not the song you were looking for, sorry.
-Z


----------



## Doug Nickoles

nrlarson2 said:


> Does anybody remember the song that goes: "Black Cats, Alley Cats, Witches on Brooms, Winds in the Trees singing scarey tunes. These are the things that are heard and seen, In the dark of night on Halloween." My boy sang this song in school and I am trying to find a recording of it. Does anybody have this?


The name of the song is called ''On Halloween''.


----------



## Guenevere33

gardenpixie said:


> Yes! I know this song, and the tune!! The lyrics go:
> 
> "Goblins, Alley Cats, Witches on Brooms, Winds in the Trees singing scary tunes.
> These are the things that are heard and seen, In the dark of night on Halloween.
> 
> Rattling Skeletons, Spooks in White, Moaning and Groaning Through the night!
> These are the things that are heard and seen, in the dark of night on Halloween"
> 
> And there is a background chant of the trees howling saying "ooooo" with it!
> 
> It's great fun!!
> 
> My other favorite is:
> 
> "Three little pumpkins sittin' on a fence, a witch came riding by!
> Hahahahaha I'll take you all, and make a pumpkin pie!"


Might you be able to post whether the tune is also used for othwr songs?


----------

